# ACCIDENT IN NYC :(



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey guys, the saddest unbelievable thing just happened to my 2005 Altima 3.5SL. I was going down a street the day before yesterday and I hit a manhole. My car doesn't even have 200 miles on it yet and I hit the ground so freaking sad. Right now my car sounds like a honda with a obx fart can. Well I went to the shop Sky Performance in brooklyn and putted it on the lift. Well from what I saw and they told me my front pipe is bent like crazy, thank god my transmisson and everything is ok. Well from there I need to change the converter too because its out of place and bent also, and I mite need to change my right manifold. For the front pipe + resonator there charging me $1000, and with the manifold there charging me $1500. Well my friends gets there parts there and they do a good job, but I feel liek I am getting ripped off. I hope you guys can give me suggestions.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

That is some serious cash for some small exhaust work. I'm sure they are ordering OEM Nissan parts which do cost considerably more than aftermarket. I would take it to the dealer and get a quote from them as well, just to get a range of what you would pay to put it back to stock.

If you don't want to pay that much, I would suggest taking it to a local muffler shop and asking them to replace the pieces with aftermarket ones. A header will cost you $400 bucks and the resonator you can order yourself for about $50 (www.bigexhaust.com is good place to start). You won't need the down pipe if you order the header. Add in labor and you are looking at around $600 total for everything.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

By the way, in case you didn't know, a resonator is simply a muffler in the middle of your exhaust system. You would want to look for muffler with the same diameter input and output as your current piping under there, which I'm guessing is 2.5". 


Here's an example of what I'm talking about


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks alot I really needed the advice, am bringing my car to the dealership tommarrow. I called insurance already, they said my record is clean and there going to cover it since its road hazard and non fault. Dam it but I gotta say, am freaking pissed off man, freaking nyc roads. How in the world the man hole is going to be that much off the ground. Thank god I hit the one I hit cause the next man hole was liek 2 inches higher! Well stay vq thanks.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Make the city pay, that will teach them assholes. And if you drive in a place with a lot of holes, etc...get yourself a truck.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yea, but then I rather just claim insurance besides there not rasing my premium, and nah I don't want a trunk am in love with my 3.5SL lols. Ill reply to you guys after i go to the dealership tommarrow wish me luck!


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I went back to the dealership saturday, which was yesterday. Damm it I gotta say nissan service really sucks though cause then I waited pretty damm long just for a freaking quote. Well after I got the invoice for the car damages it was estimated to be $2590 + $85 diagonistic fee. I was like WHOA. The mechanic told me since am doing insurance that I mite as well change everything. There going to change the Y pipe, Resonator, 3 Way Cat, Right Manifold, O2 Sensor and the exhaust mounting bracket. I have to say the dealership is crazy with there prices. Well I gotta call back my insurance company on monday and finsh my claim. I hope this doesn't take long. I keep you guys updated!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

GX628 said:


> estimated to be $2590 + $85 diagonistic fee


Sounds like the dealer is trying to inflate the bill for their own profiteering purposes. Granted, the insurance company is "paying" for it, but in the end it really all comes out of the average driver's pocket in the form of higher premiums. Personally, I'd only get what's actually broken replaced.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yea but my record is clean on my insurance company anyways, and they said there not going to raise my premium because its my first claim so am straight, but i'll update you guys as soon as allstate goes checks on the damages.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

This is totally bullshit, straight bullshit. From the day of my accident my car has been in the service department for a month. This is absolutley bullshit. My car has been longer in the service department than in my hands or my driveway. I forgot how my car even looks like anymore this is getting me so fustrated, how long does it take for the service deparment to order a 05 o2 sensor? I don't believe 2 weeks right. Omg I need help and advice guys this is so fustrating.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Fix it yourself.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Wish I could, but I don't have the tools to do it. Dam it, I just called back the service deparment and they told me the back order on the o2 sensor has been released I should be able to pick up my car next week. Quote "I should be able to", I just want to see my freaking car already its been there for so freaking long. I wish there was more altima forums to read on, during these few weeks its been hell. I have read every post on altimas.net and here. I just want my freaking car back already, and besides after they replace the items I don't even know if there will be any other problems, a estimate of 2550 dollars was given to me from the dealer after the adjuster and service department manager looked at my car they estimated 680, if it was that price I wouldn't even of claimed insurance this is total bullshit. The car is currently being fixed at Nemet Motors where I bought my car, I don't recommend anyone go to this dealership!!!!!!


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Omg, guys I finally got my car back after a good freaking month. What pissed me off so much is that when I saw them take out my car I took a good look at it. I noticed my back bumper has a freaking quater sized dent. OMG I started fliping out. They told me to come back on monday when the service manager is there and I was like so what if I came back and you guys said I didn't I took the car out and I could have made the dent. The people in there said they witnessed it blah blah blah. Like I said before never go to Nemet Motors!!!!!


----------

